# Tropheus Pics - kachese



## RicoGTI (Sep 26, 2008)

Here some of my Kachese, I currently have 22 in my 75

My camera is Nikon D60 saving money to buy the 105 Macro lens, Just starting into Photography

Any body have any tips beside the ones you read on the Net


----------



## Matts_Cichlids (Jul 29, 2007)

They are a nice looking fish. Are they African?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

*Matts_Cichlids*
Yes they are Tanganikans

they look great! lots of color on those guys.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice fish!

What sort of tips are you looking for? What would you like to see improve?


----------



## fajardoacuarista (Jan 16, 2008)

ohh very good looking fish....


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

i know nothing about trophs, but those look sweet


----------



## jamthoyoung (May 20, 2007)

Cool lookin fish.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't know anything about them either except they are suppose to be picky eaters, I think. Really nice colors and sooooo darn cute! Good pics too. That must be a nice camera.


----------



## RicoGTI (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks you responds everyone

North shore - What do you think the pictures need improving on, To you take picture of your Tropheus as well with a SLR

I probally just need to buy a higher F\stop lens to get clearer

Or just more practice Here acouple more shot of my Tropheus and my other Tang and South American





































Tank Shot of Tropheus










Other Tang\Mal tank














































Now the South Americans










They are producing baby like crazy, I must have over 400 babies right now






















































































































Hope everyone likes these photos

I get photo of full tank shot pretty so as right now I am doing a custom setup of 2 tier 90 gal tanks, Once it set I'll post Pictures


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

You take nice photos. But with dark fish like your tropheus, more light is required in order to really have them shine.

I use Nikon gear and I use overhead flash and it makes a great deal of difference. It doesn't make the fish appear different, doesn't scare them and you can use a lot more light allowing you to show much more detail in your fish.

Is that the 18-200mm lens you're using? If so, you'd be much happier with a f/2.8 lens, like the 60 mm.

Here's a few pics of my tropheus. 

_click on pics to enlarge _


----------



## RicoGTI (Sep 26, 2008)

Those are some nice Red Rainbows,

I got the 18-55mm and 55-200mm I switch got a good deal on both rather than buying 18-200mm. I don't mind switching lens for a cheaper price. I rather use the extra Money on fish

So you have the F2.8 60mm Macro I was planning on buying the 105mm but your pictures on Photobucket are really nice, what type of Over head flash do you have, I don't know too much about flash accesories as Im new to Photography


----------



## LooKsRshaDy (Sep 13, 2008)

Those are some nice fish and your photos look great :thumb:


----------



## Matts_Cichlids (Jul 29, 2007)

You have a nice collection of fish and the pics look very nice and alot better than the ones I take with my crappy camera.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

RicoGTI said:


> Those are some nice Red Rainbows,
> 
> I got the 18-55mm and 55-200mm I switch got a good deal on both rather than buying 18-200mm. I don't mind switching lens for a cheaper price. I rather use the extra Money on fish
> 
> So you have the F2.8 60mm Macro I was planning on buying the 105mm but your pictures on Photobucket are really nice, what type of Over head flash do you have, I don't know too much about flash accesories as Im new to Photography


I also have the 105mm.  I use 2 Nikon SB600 speedflashes. They are fired wirelessly from the camera with commander mode. I don't think the D60 has commander mode though. You can still fire one from above using a sync cord mounted in the hot shoe on the D60. There are other ways out there, including using flash strobes.


----------



## RicoGTI (Sep 26, 2008)

Once I get my Tanks setup on the two tier 90 gal I'll Take more pics and I'll have to buy the 105mm, Northshore Besides Red rainbows what else do you keep?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

I have a few groups of petrochromis, a breeding pair of rotkeil severums, a few bichirs, a few datnoides, a group of peacock bass with an african pike, some threadfin and blue eyed rainbows and some cherry shrimp. Oh, I almost forgot my red tail gold arowana.


----------

